# New to riding the beach??



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

http://outerbanksangler.com/video/beach_basics.wmv

This utube video, imho, provides some of the best tips for a newbee bringing a 4x4 to NPS beaches for the first time... NPS requested this to be made for them to inform the public on our local cable channel.. Good info to know...


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

great video i say sticky it to the top


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

If it draws enough intrest,and it should,because it is very informative,I will..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I agree, great info for all.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Yepper. Nice one Rob and crew. So this gets aired repeatedly?


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Rob, as usual great job. As a newbie I found the information to be very useful. Any chance for a beach basics 102 that covers
required/suggested safety equipment. Some don't know that they should bring a shovel and tow strap; many will forget the first aid kit. 
Thanks again, Philly Jack


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Well done, Rob!

Jim


----------

